# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Master Russian.Net is the greates for leaning

## Moshoodsuccess

I have been visiting sites to learn Russian but this site is the most helpful to me.   I have started increasing in my ability.  I therefore encourage  anybody who is interested in learning Russian at his comfort home to take this site seriously.   Master Russian. Net is the best.  I am from Nigerian University  with thanks to Master Russian.Net more of my friends will soon join.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Nigeria. Nice. Tell me, when can I expect my money? I sent the 100 dollars that were requested, but haven't heard a thing since...   ::   
All joking aside, it's nice that you like it here. The forum seems kind of dead, but if it helps you, good for you.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Forum is not that dead!   ::

----------

